# HDS7 Gen3 Totalscan



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Any pro's or Con's I should know about on this unit. I didn't get the 3D add only because I'll be confused enough trying to figure this all out. I have a new boat coming and wanted to network this with the new Motorguide Xi5. So anyone have any experience with this unit enough to give me some much appreciated insight.?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Not Gen 3 but I have Gen 1 HDS units and I wouldn't trade them for anything. They aren't hard to use.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

First thing I would do is update all the units to make sure the latest version is in the units. Connecting the unit with the xi5 is pretty awesome due to all the features that you can use with the trolling motor and the units. The gen 3 is pretty easy to use, the built in wifi is great makes connecting phones and updating units easier. If you have Go Boating app you can do sonarcharts live and enhance your lake map for the lake you fish the most.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I just put on the hds9 with totalscan and changed to motorguide xi5 105 lb. If I hit some fish I put a mark and troll past it. Once past I will manually turn and once going in that direction I can hit the mark and go to. It will ask to engage autopilot say yes and sit back and watch the poles. If your not going in that direction it will turn hard so manual turning worked better for me. The anchor mode is very good doesn't roam at all. Make your own pages for what you like to see it is easy once used to it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, I've been doing a lot of reading but nothing beats hands on. I bit the bullet and am putting a 9 on the counsel and a 7 in front with the motor. I've already gathered all the networking and link cords and connectors so all I have to do is make it all work now. They sent me (Lund) a wiring diagram for my boat with locations that will be very helpful as well.l


----------

